# Win Animal Crossing amiibo cards from Nintendo and Animal Crossing World! (CANADA)



## Justin (Oct 18, 2015)

​
*Canadians!* Animal Crossing World is hosting an Animal Crossing: Happy Home Designer Halloween Design contest where *we’re giving away FIFTY packs of Animal Crossing amiibo cards from Nintendo of Canada!*

*To enter the contest, you just need to design a spooky Halloween room inside of Animal Crossing: Happy Home Designer on the Nintendo 3DS.* You don’t need to use the actual Halloween themed items either — it’s acceptable as long as it gives off a spooky, creepy, or Halloween vibe. There’s endless unique possibilities in Animal Crossing: Happy Home Designer, so be creative and think outside the box of just the standard Halloween items!

*Over half of the packs will be going to random lucky winners who entered regardless of winning, so take part even if you're not great at designing if you want a chance to win!*

This is a really great opportunity from Nintendo, so be sure to take part if you can or tell your friends who can if you can't! It's pretty cool to see our community recognized by the company as well, so let's show them that it's worth their while!

*If you're interested in entering, head over to the contest article on Animal Crossing World here.*​


----------



## Gracelia (Oct 18, 2015)

Been looking forward to seeing the event, sounds like a fun idea. Hope many Canadians will be entering for the fun of it! Thanks, Justin.
/thinksupideas/


----------



## cornimer (Oct 18, 2015)

I don't...have the game yet. :'(
I'm probably going to get it for my birthday, which is in a month.  So I can't design a room.  WAAAAAH.
I have the worst luck.  Well, good luck to everyone who enters!  This is such a great idea.


----------



## Justin (Oct 18, 2015)

VanessaMay18 said:


> I don't...have the game yet. :'(
> I'm probably going to get it for my birthday, which is in a month.  So I can't design a room.  WAAAAAH.
> I have the worst luck.  Well, good luck to everyone who enters!  This is such a great idea.



If you check out the full article, we're allowing entries from New Leaf as well if you don't own Happy Home Designer yet.


----------



## cornimer (Oct 18, 2015)

Justin said:


> If you check out the full article, we're allowing entries from New Leaf as well if you don't own Happy Home Designer yet.



OH!  Wow, I totally missed that part.  XD  
Yay!  Thank you so much.  c:


----------



## radical6 (Oct 18, 2015)

washington is close enough to canada right


----------



## jiny (Oct 18, 2015)

good luck Canadians!! I'm not Canadian so I can't enter.

Good luck again!


----------



## Dinosaurz (Oct 18, 2015)

Cries cause I'm english


----------



## Truffle (Oct 18, 2015)

Really neat! My family also owns a place in Canada since they're originally from Canada, so I'll try to enter.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Oct 18, 2015)

Well. This thread on this board is getting a lot more attention then the one you posted on HHD. GL guys.

- - - Post Merge - - -

And do you think they'll do it for all other countries right?


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 18, 2015)

Dang, I'm Canadian and I can't enter. I lost everything in my NL file when it got corrupted, and I don't have any other AC game. Good luck to all participants!


----------



## cornimer (Oct 18, 2015)

OK, I designed my room and took a screenshot but I'm not sure how to get it onto Miiverse.  I can't find any options to upload it to my screenshot album.  Can anyone help?  Thanks 

EDIT: I think I figured it out!  You have to upload it to Miiverse WHILE you still have AC:NL open. Gotcha.  XD


----------



## Shimmer (Oct 18, 2015)

-dramatic pose-
THIS IS MY CHANCE. Haha. 

Good luck to all and thank you so much for holding this contest!


----------



## cornimer (Oct 18, 2015)

Yay!  I was able to post my entry.  Good luck to everyone who enters!


----------



## TheEchoTimes (Oct 18, 2015)

*sobs because 'MURICA*


----------



## Blue-Ninja (Oct 18, 2015)

TheEchoTimes said:


> *sobs because 'MURICA*



*sobs with you*


----------



## Yukari Yakumo (Oct 19, 2015)

Enjoy it while it lasts Canadia
It's only a matter of time until we annex you


----------



## cosmia (Oct 19, 2015)

Oh my goodness, finally a contest that us folks up North can enter!! I'm so excited. How fun! :3


----------



## Dinosaurz (Oct 19, 2015)

VanessaMay18 said:


> OK, I designed my room and took a screenshot but I'm not sure how to get it onto Miiverse.  I can't find any options to upload it to my screenshot album.  Can anyone help?  Thanks
> 
> EDIT: I think I figured it out!  You have to upload it to Miiverse WHILE you still have AC:NL open. Gotcha.  XD



NL? No it's HHD. You can't do it in NL, it's for HHD


----------



## Heyden (Oct 19, 2015)

Justin said:


> If you check out the full article, we're allowing entries from New Leaf as well if you don't own Happy Home Designer yet.





Slammint said:


> NL? No it's HHD. You can't do it in NL, it's for HHD



don't be smart ;P


----------



## Dinosaurz (Oct 19, 2015)

Haydenn said:


> don't be smart ;P




Lol I'm blind
Plus I'm jealous so I cbf to read through it.
Why must I be english


----------



## TheEchoTimes (Oct 19, 2015)

Yukari Yakumo said:


> Enjoy it while it lasts Canadia
> It's only a matter of time until we annex you


They're already our hat; let's make them star-spangled to match the rest of our outfit!


----------



## IloveEXO187 (Oct 25, 2015)

;o


----------



## Shimmer (Oct 26, 2015)

Crap! I forgot about this! I better enter quick before it ends! X_X


----------



## Justin (Oct 27, 2015)

Bump! Today is the last day to enter the contest, don't miss out on a chance at free Animal Crossing amiibo cards!


----------



## 3dsatackman (Oct 30, 2015)

I am from canada but sadely I dont have happy home designer   my Halloween wish is that  I could see the great pumpkin That I could get AC:HHD. but good luck to my fellow canucks


----------

